# so cal night rides



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

If anyone is looking to get in a few extra miles over the next few months. there is a night ride at 9pm starting out of the capo beach area/ san clemente area. we either ride up to laguna beach or down to the 2nd gate by the military base. miles are about 22-30. bring your own lights and a few good sprints. 

karl

keep on riding


----------

